
House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi Also Comes Out Against SOPA - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/17/nosopaforpelosi/
======
Natsu
SOPA has a lot of friends in high places, so encouraging people like Nancy
Pelosi (D-CA) and Darrell Issa (R-CA) on both sides of the isle is very
important, as is supporting long-time allies like Ron Wyden (D-OR).

In other words, be sure to let your reps know where you stand:
<http://americancensorship.org/>

